# USB-Verteiler



## moemaster (14. Dezember 2010)

Moin moin,
ich wollte euch mal fragen, ob ihr ein Gerät kennt, oder womöglich sogar besitzt, welches es ermöglicht per USB mehrere Festplatten und auf der anderen Seite mehrere PCs o.ä. anzuschließen. So dass zum Beispiel zwei oder mehr Computer auf 4 Externe Festplatten zugreifen können.
Mein Problem ist nämlich momentan, dass ich es zwei PCs, einer Wii und einer Playstation 3 ermöglichen möchte auf die selben Festplatten zuzugreifen. Bisher musste ich immer eine Festplatte von Gerät A abnehmen und an Gerät B anschließen - das NERVT!

Ich hoffe ich habe mich halbwegs verständlich ausgedrückt und jemand kann mir helfen.


----------

